# Pentagon Paid $998,798 to Ship Two 19-Cent Washers



## Hunter368 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bloomberg.com: Politics


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2007)

> C&D and two of its officials were barred in December from receiving federal contracts. Today, a federal judge in Columbia, South Carolina, accepted the guilty plea of the company and one sister, Charlene Corley, to one count of conspiracy to commit wire fraud and one count of conspiracy to launder money, Assistant U.S. Attorney Kevin McDonald said.
> 
> Corley, 46, was fined $750,000. She faces a maximum prison sentence of 20 years on each count and will be sentenced soon, McDonald said in a telephone interview from Columbia. Stroot said her sibling died last year.



I hope they throw the book at the b!tch!


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope so.


----------

